# Orlando Gang Unit Makes Huge Gun Bust



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by wftv.com*

A simple stop turned into a huge gun bust for an Orlando gang enforcement officer Sunday night. 
A loaded AK-47, two pistols, and even a fake gun were reportedly found inside a car while it was parked at the Woodlake Villas Complex. 
Officer Dante Candeleria said when he approached the suspicious car, he found Kristopher Crossland and Dante Fugate inside drinking. Since they are both underage, Candeleria arrested them. 
"I knew him (Crossland) to be an identified gang member," said Candeleria. 
Candeleria said when he searched the car, he found the high powered weapons. The gang unit believes the two suspects were casing the apartment complex and could be linked to other robberies and shootings in the area.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Great Job!!!


----------

